# Can't search for VRI



## SBK (Sep 7, 2008)

The search feature won't let me search for "VRI" -- says it's too short or too common.

Any ideas how I can search for threads about VRI.  I'll try VAcation Resorts International, but not too many peopl write it out.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 7, 2008)

SBK said:


> The search feature won't let me search for "VRI" -- says it's too short or too common.
> 
> Any ideas how I can search for threads about VRI.  I'll try VAcation Resorts International, but not too many peopl write it out.



The BBS search engine has some severe limitations.  Try this page, which will allow you to search all of TUG, not just the BBS, via the Google search engine:
http://tug2.net/Global_TUG_Search.html


----------



## Sunterra (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't the setting for length of string be changed??


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 7, 2008)

Sunterra said:


> Can't the setting for length of string be changed??



Not without severely degrading the performance of the system.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 7, 2008)

I've added a new item regarding this to the BBS Help troubleshooting list.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81078


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 7, 2008)

Sunterra said:


> Can't the setting for length of string be changed??



there is no limit on the global search page.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 7, 2008)

Failed bbs searches now return a link to the Google search form.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 9, 2008)

The new "search Tug via Google search" is very cool!!

Nice job Guys!!


----------

